# il decoro del casato poteva scapitarne



## elemika

Buona sera,
si tratta dell'uscita solenne delle donne signorili , con sfoggio di abiti e di gemme:

_Il decoro del casato poteva scapitarne; e gli uomini se ne impacciavano; anzi, i più puntigliosi erano loro, perchè volevano dimostrare così di sapere e potere spendere per le loro donne._

Non riesco  a cogliere il significato di _scapitarne_...

Il decoro del casato poteva essere danneggiato??? 

Grazie


----------



## zone noire

Sì, il senso è quello

_Il decoro del casato poteva subirne un danno..._


----------



## elemika

Grazie!
Ma questo _ne_ mi disturba; come funziona qui? anche nella tua interpretazione:
subir*ne*
Perchè???


----------



## kreiner

Bisognerebbe leggere la frase precedente. Poteva subire danno _dalle _circostanze di cui si è parlato prima.


----------



## elemika

La frase precedente:
_Quello sfoggio era quasi d'obbligo; quelle visite o quei due passi fino alla chiesa erano vere e proprie spedizioni..._

Scapitare dallo sfoggio??


----------



## matoupaschat

Si direbbe che il decoro della famiglia avrebbe potuto risentirsene se non ci fosse stato quello sfoggio di abiti e preziosi ...


----------



## Yulan

> _Il decoro del casato poteva scapitarne; e gli uomini se ne impacciavano; anzi, i più puntigliosi erano loro, perchè volevano dimostrare così di sapere e potere spendere per le loro donne.
> _




Ciao Elemika 

Non è italiano corretto.
Mi chiedo se questa frase non sia già il risultato di una traduzione da un'altra lingua.

Non puoi dirci di più?

Grazie


----------



## kreiner

Se non sbaglio, è letteralmente Pirandello. Un po' siculo, ma sempre italiano


----------



## Yulan

kreiner said:


> Se non sbaglio, è letteralmente Pirandello. Un po' siculo, ma sempre italiano


 

!PLOP!  

E che siculo!!! 
Ammetto di avere letto poco di Pirandello: di che opera si tratta? 

Assodato che è letterariamente corretto , proviamo a tradurlo?

_Il decoro del casato poteva scapitarne;  _
Andare a scapito di / Essere a scapito di: nuocere, danneggiare

Riprendendo quindi la frase precedente: 

_Quello sfoggio era quasi d'obbligo; quelle visite o quei due passi fino alla chiesa erano vere e proprie spedizioni ...  e* [il non parteciparvi]* poteva andare a scapito del decoro del casato [poteva nuocere all'onore del casato]._

Grazie  Kreiner!


----------



## kreiner

"Novelle per un anno. Il viaggio". Se vuoi, la puoi trovare qui:
http://www.classicitaliani.it/pirandel/novelle/12_159.htm
Spero di non infrangere nessuna norma di questo foro mettendo questo link .

Grazie di niente


----------



## Yulan

Kreiner, 
Non credo sia un problema per il link: è perfettamente attinente!

Grazie ancora  a presto! 
Yu


----------



## kreiner

Non vorrei accollarmi un merito che non mi spetta.
È solo un po' di google


----------



## Yulan

Vabbè, allora .... VIVA LA SINCERITA' !
A proposito, il tuo italiano è perfetto! 

Alla prossima!


----------



## elemika

Yulan said:


> _Il decoro del casato poteva scapitarne;  _
> Andare a scapito di / Essere a scapito di: nuocere, danneggiare
> 
> Riprendendo quindi la frase precedente:
> 
> _Quello sfoggio era quasi d'obbligo; quelle visite o quei due passi fino alla chiesa erano vere e proprie spedizioni ...  e* [il non parteciparvi]* poteva andare a scapito del decoro del casato [poteva nuocere all'onore del casato]._



Grazie Yulan e Kreiner
per aver fatto il lavoro di ricerca (hai ragione, Kreiner, il racconto è proprio quello ) e dell'interpretzione della frase originale.
Grazie Matoupaschat per il tuo commento!

Purtroppo ho ancora dei dubbi: se il decoro del casato vuol dire "l'onore della familia", il decoro del casato poteva scapitare (di credito) per l'assenza delle gemme e degli abiti ricchi (per l'assenza dello sfoggio)?

O il decoro (del casato) poteva subire/ scapitare a causa di quella abbondanza ma gli uomini sperperavano i soldi lo stesso?

Mi dà della pazza (se si può dire così) questo "scapitarne"!


----------



## infinite sadness

Scapitare non è un vocabolo del dialetto siciliano, lo trovo anche su dizionari italiani antichissimi, col significato di "consumare del capitale" o "perdere".

Quindi direi "il decoro poteva averne una perdita". Il -ne significa "da ciò".


----------



## kreiner

Ma nessuno ha detto che fosse una parola siciliana. Si parlava dell'autore, e anche con un po' di umorismo , senza offesa.


----------



## infinite sadness

A volte Pirandello usa dei modi di dire che sono spiegabili attingendo al vocabolario siciliano. Non capisco l'inciso "senza offesa", io ho solo fatto una ricerca sui vocabolari siciliani ed ho scoperto che la definizione di "scapitari" non è dissimile da quella italiana, per cui volevo dire che la soluzione bisogna ricercarla nell'ambito della lingua italiana.


----------



## kreiner

Anche "senza offesa" era una battuta . Anch'io sono convinto che Pirandello stesse usando la lingua italiana, e non dei modismi regionali.


----------



## elemika

infinite sadness said:


> Scapitare non è un vocabolo del dialetto siciliano, lo trovo anche su dizionari italiani antichissimi, col significato di "consumare del capitale" o "perdere".
> 
> Quindi direi "il decoro poteva averne una perdita". Il -ne significa "da ciò".



Ciao Infinite sadness e Kreiner,
grazie per le vostre risposte!
Quindi, il decoro poteva avere una perdita dallo sfoggio? O dal non participare nello sfoggio???


----------



## infinite sadness

Il non farlo poteva essere screditante.


----------



## elemika

infinite sadness said:


> Il non farlo poteva essere screditante.


Grazie.


----------



## annapo

Scapitare è un verbo italianissimo, anche se nell'italiano moderno non si usa quasi più, benché sia rimasto comune l'so del sostantivo derivato: scapito, usato principalmente nell'espressione: 
*a scapito di* = ovvero con danno o pregiudizio di qualcuno o qualcosa
_dilungarono a lungo l'intervento, a scapito dei relatori successivi_
_non vorrei che questa sitazione andasse a scapito mio _
_ce la cavammo senza scapito._

Qualche volta può comunque capitare di sentire persone anziane che dicono frasi del tipo: _stai attento se non vuoi scapitarci, perchè ci scapito sempre io?_

Nella frase indicata (che è chiaramente un italiano di inizio secolo, simile lo trovate se leggete Svevo o Silone o Tomasi di Lampedusa) il sendo è già stato colto: determinati comportamenti e consuetudini venivano mantenute perchè rispondevano alle aspettative della gente, se le persone non fossero state all'altezza di queste aspettative, il casato ne avrebbe subito, come idremmo oggi un "danno d'immagine"


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Anna,
con questo verbo mi sono data da fare, è vero 
Grazie per la tua spiegazione perfetta, mi  aiutano sempre i tuoi esempi!



> "danno d'immagine"


----------

